# Merak Infusion - Eleanor (Irish Coffee) Group-Buy



## Hooked (6/2/18)

I've just participated in quick, well-organised group-buy run by @Khabir Tayob. He was upfront about everything and it was a pleasure dealing with him. He might be doing another one in about 3 weeks time. If you're interested, please PM him directly.

It all went very quickly. Khabir had the list for orders running for about 2 days, via FB. After final orders had been received he contacted the supplier to get a final price for the e-liquid and shipping. After that everyone was expected to pay Khabir, within 24 hours, for the e-liquid and shipping.

The order was placed with the supplier in Malaysia and a week later it landed in SA. After a short delay at Customs it was delivered to Khabir. Khabir received our order on a Friday. Friday afternoon the courier fetched it (Khabir organises the courier) and I received mine on Monday morning - and I live in the Western Cape, in an outlying area!! FWOW!

*PRICE*
Naturally you'll want to know how much it will cost, but the price isn't fixed. It depends on how much discount the supplier in Malaysia gives - and that depends on how many bottles are ordered. 

Shipping cost is also determined by the number of bottles. Shipping cost is divided equally amongst the *number of bottles *e.g. if you order 2 bottles you will pay double for shipping, compared to someone who ordered only 1 bottle. 

You will need to do 2 payments. First for the e-liquid and shipping from Malaysia. Then another one which will include Customs charges and courier fee within South Africa. Once Khabir knows how much the customs charges are, he informs the FB group. If you live in or near Pretoria, you may collect your order from Khabir.

Just to give you an idea, my cost for 2 x 60ml bottles (they are only available in 60ml) was a total of R781.00 which really isn't bad at all for an imported juice! As I said above, the cost will depend on other factors and *the price which I have stated here IS NOT a quoted price for future orders.
*
Once again, if you would like to be part of the next group buy, PM Khabir directly and he will tell you what to do. This post was just to let everyone know about this wonderful service offered by Khabir.

Khabir, thank you again for everything that you did for us! 

EDIT: @Carnival @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Khabir Tayob (6/2/18)

Laurel, thank you so much fro the kind words. it really means a lot im sorry but i can't take all the credit here, if it weren't for the awesome ppl who participated in the GB and entertained my requests at such a short time, this GB wouldve never worked out the way it did. So thank you and to all who participated!

As Laurel said above, i will be continuing the GBs and if any of you are keen, please add me as a friend on Facebook and send me a pm. My name on facebook is Khabir Tayob. 

I think i have 2 awesome juices planned for next GB. 1 is the Eleanor Irish Coffee and the 2nd is 3 variances of custard from MMM.

Thank you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cor (6/2/18)

I missed out on this


----------



## Hooked (6/2/18)

Cor said:


> I missed out on this



Get in on the next one, @Cor


----------



## Hooked (6/2/18)

Khabir Tayob said:


> Laurel, thank you so much fro the kind words. it really means a lot im sorry but i can't take all the credit here, if it weren't for the awesome ppl who participated in the GB and entertained my requests at such a short time, this GB wouldve never worked out the way it did. So thank you and to all who participated!
> 
> As Laurel said above, i will be continuing the GBs and if any of you are keen, please add me as a friend on Facebook and send me a pm. My name on facebook is Khabir Tayob.
> 
> ...



@Khabir Tayob You are far too humble!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (6/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Get in on the next one, @Cor


Please keep me in the loop i would love a good koffie vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/2/18)

Cor said:


> Please keep me in the loop i would love a good koffie vape


@Cor You need to contact Khabir Tayob - see his post above. He's the one who organises the group-buys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

